# Go Taurus......Go Taurus......Go Taurus



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

LiveLeak.com - Defected weapon used by police, Discharges Galore

:watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shake, rattle and roll.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Language?
Brazilian Portuguese?
(A few words of it sound like French, the rest like Portuguese.)

If it's a Brazilian cop's pistol, it makes a lie out of the comment in another Taurus-related thread, that the Brazilian police use Taurus pistols, so they must be good.

If Taurus can't even deliver reliable pistols to the Brazilian police, how can we believe that buying one here isn't a complete crap-shoot?
Do you want to roll the dice for your own life, or even for someone else's?
Not me, brother. Not me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to say that is the way the pistol is designed. Just bad training by the officer who shot himself. You see, that model either comes in a DOA, DA/SA or RSFA(Rapid Shakefire Action). Basically that type action is mainly used to interrogate, beginning with a light shake until the interrogated talks, or the pistol goes off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Shake, rattle and roll.


More like shake, rattle and* BANG!* :smt068


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> I want to say that is the way the pistol is designed. Just bad training by the officer who shot himself. You see, that model either comes in a DOA, DA/SA or RSFA(Rapid Shakefire Action). Basically that type action is mainly used to interrogate, beginning with a light shake until the interrogated talks.


Gotta say......that's funny! :anim_lol:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow that's not good. Not being familiar with Taurus is this for real ? I know Glock has a check you can do (consult manual) to test Firing pin safety. Is there no way to test the firing pin safety in these guns? I guess there is no way to know for sure the condition of the internals of the gun and if they had been tampered . It just seems you should not be able to operate a gun in this manner even if you really try to manipulate the internals to do so. I don't ever see a Taurus of any kind in my future.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a PT92 Taurus made in 1998 that has been 100% reliable. Don't know about the others but mine is good as gold.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> ...I know Glock has a check you can do (consult manual) to test Firing pin safety. Is there no way to test the firing pin safety in these guns?...


Why should one have to check a pistol's firing-pin safety?
If a gun works properly, cocking it and then shaking it should not set it off, regardless of whether or not it has a firing-pin safety.
In such a case, it is the sear-to-hammer contact which keeps the gun from firing when shaken.

The firing-pin safety is a device which is supposed to keep the gun from firing if it is dropped upon a hard surface.
It is a "lawyer-mandated" mechanism, meant to protect the manufacturer from lawsuits. Otherwise, it is meaningless.

Since none of my pistols is newer than a Series 70 Colt's Government Model, none of them has a firing-pin safety.
All of my single-action semi-autos have target-tuned trigger actions, at least two of which boast 3.5-pound let-offs. Not even those two pistols will fire, if dropped onto concrete.
This is true because these pistols were properly designed and constructed in the first place. They were made in a factory which had really good quality control practices, and tuned by a gunsmith who knew what he was doing.

Obviously, none of this is true about the Taurus line.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> I want to say that is the way the pistol is designed. Just bad training by the officer who shot himself. You see, that model either comes in a DOA, DA/SA or RSFA(Rapid Shakefire Action). Basically that type action is mainly used to interrogate, beginning with a light shake until the interrogated talks.


LMFAO! :anim_lol:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Here we go.


You brought up a 7 month old thread? What?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Seemed to fit. Someone asking about Taurus 24/7. And another thread about accidental discharge


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm...poor ol' Taurus. Still can't catch a break. :watching:


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I guess since it was on the internet, it has to be true! I wonder where the pistol defected from? or was it defected to?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a water gun that worked kinda like that when I was a kid. I never used it during interrogations, though - mostly just for Russian roulette.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Why should one have to check a pistol's firing-pin safety?
> If a gun works properly, cocking it and then shaking it should not set it off, regardless of whether or not it has a firing-pin safety.
> In such a case, it is the sear-to-hammer contact which keeps the gun from firing when shaken.
> 
> ...


*"Why should one have to check a pistol's firing-pin safety?"*
Glock includes this in their owner's manual probably to keep their, and other, attorneys happy. That is my guess. However, the striker block safety used in many pistols today is an excellent idea and does do as it is designed in Glocks.

*"The firing-pin safety is a device which is supposed to keep the gun from firing if it is dropped upon a hard surface."*
This is not the primary purpose of the Glock striker block safety from what I understand. It is a primary safety to keep the gun from firing if the striker lug somehow manages to slip free of the cruciform. The drop safety is that little tang that sits in the center of the trigger and releases when you depress the trigger.

I can't speak to Taurus in general but I do know that their contemporary PT92AF pistols do have a firing pin safety block. And it does work as designed from what I can see and examine.


----------

